# Have 2 chassis options, which one to get between Shinobi XL & 650D?



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

Getting these following options: 
Bitfenix Shinobi XL @10.8K
and as a surprise, 
Corsair 650D @8.5K
<Their first lot of 650D in India>
Which one should I get?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

Talking purely keeping common sense in mind I'd go for the corsair one since it is 2.3k cheaper than the other option.
Now I don't know what advantages the Bitfenix one has over the corsair one but IF the corsair one fulfills all your requirements then you should really not go for the higher priced one.
You can spend 2.3k in many other things instead.
It's not like Corsair is bad anyway.
What pros n cons did you find in the two cases?


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 1, 2012)

The 650d for sure. The xl has some real airflow problems. And does not have the corsair quality .
But first tell me from where are you getting the cases?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 1, 2012)

If 650D does the job at lesser price, why not?


----------



## tkin (Aug 1, 2012)

Corsair.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

All right guys. Then 650D it is.
Will get it on Friday either from MD or Vedant, from where I can get at lower price.  Rabin of Aditya Infotech today confirmed me that 650D has arrived at Kolkata.
About Airflow, top 2x 120mm slots would be covered by H100, thus having only front 200mm as intake & rear 120mm as exhaust. As 650D doesn't have any bottom exhaust, GPU might suffer from low airflow problem. 



saikiasunny said:


> But first tell me from where are you getting the cases?



Bitfenix from XtremeGraphics. See the post in E.
Corsair 650D will be available in the market from next week. 
Although the availability of 650D would be limited.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't worry about the gpu temperatures, you won't have problems with a single card. You can remove the hdd cage if you still think if the temps higher. 
And thanks for letting us know


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to say this but I find the COrsair 500R to be better than the 650D.

Also one question. If you're gonna fit H100 at the top then what will you do with the 200mm fan that comes there by default?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Sorry to say this but I find the COrsair 500R to be better than the 650D.
> 
> Also one question. If you're gonna fit H100 at the top then what will you do with the 200mm fan that comes there by default?



500R? Say it 400Rv2. Totally overpriced chassis. Not vfm if compared to 650D or 400R.

About my purchase: Its still not arrived at kolkata. 
They said they will keep me updated about when it is going to arrive.
May be 1 more week? At last its Indian measurement of time.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

It's still cheaper than 650D man.. 
Anyway tell me about the fan thing I asked you.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 3, 2012)

The 500r is a normal mid tower, whereas the 650d is an enthusiast mid tower. More space, better quality


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 3, 2012)

600T is actually a better case than 500R. There's a regular buyer who also agreed that 500R isn't worth and he builds lot of system with 600T even now (maybe he'll replace it with 650D in the near future too) and what he said is that if the case has few more inches towards the top, its very much easy to mount a 2x 120mm RAD with push pull- and also 2x USB 3.0 rather than a single USB 3.0 with a re-route cable. Newer 600T white comes with a mesh grill in a box kept inside the case and transparent sidepanel pre- installed on the sidepanel.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

^Why you talking about 600T suddenly?

Isn't the Graphite and Obsidian Series completely different?


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope the 600t and 650d are the same cabbys, same frame. except the 650d is geared more towards the water cooling.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh I see. Anyway I don't like the fact that the case dusnt have a side intake vent.
Side cover removing system is good.
The front removable dust filter looks user friendly as well.
@OP
You should really think about what you're gonna do with the top 200mm fan tho :O


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Because its a brilliant case. Even now. Besides I was making a point to saikiasunny but forgot to put "^^".

500R is nothing more than a separate space for 2x 120mm rad+ sidepanel fan 3 step fan controller and a front panel mesh lid that can be removed for easy cleaning. But the case is weak and its not worth the premium? 400R- well yeah considering in that price range you're getting a pretty good case with lot of features but now that case costs more than 4.5k now so 400R takes a little bit step behind. I am not sure what Antec is quoting for P280 but I really hope it takes 400R's place. 

You're in somewhat similar price range between 500R and 600T. I would be getting 550D and 650D next week and I have Antec P280 with me. I am looking forward to seeing 650D replacing 600T for me.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

^^Maybe 650D is made for total watercooling. I mean watercooling the GPU as well hence not needing the side vent.
Then again if it's made for total watercooling why does it have a big ass 200mm top fan included?  
Generally rad goes up there.

Also why the hell do you have so many cabinets?


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ As i said you don't need side fans if you are using just a single card and/or your case is roomy. 
@sorcerer from where are you getting the 550d. Afaik its not available in india. And how much does the p280 costs in india?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 4, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> @OP
> You should really think about what you're gonna do with the top 200mm fan tho :O



Most prolly will lie idle until I can find some purpose for it. May be I'll put that into haf-x, but I, myself don't know what I'm doing to do in future. 



saikiasunny said:


> ^^ As i said you don't need side fans if you are using just a single card and/or your case is roomy.
> @sorcerer from where are you getting the 550d. Afaik its not available in india. And how much does the p280 costs in india?



550D & 650D was said to be available in the market from this week. But due to 'unspecified delay' those would be available from next week (as per the view of Aditya infotech)


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

So did you receive it yet?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

No, that cabinet still haven't arrived at Kolkata.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

Got 650D yesterday.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

Pics man, pics. And congrats.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats man! First 650d in tdf or india


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Have 2 chassis options, which one to get between Shinobi XL &amp; 650D?*

Pics posted in showoff thread.



saikiasunny said:


> First 650d in tdf or india


Who cares on being first or last?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 9, 2012)

Show us the cooling setup after you're done 
and gz!


----------

